# Stains on White Horses



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

My gray likes to roll in the field, and get all muddy and gross. Well, the mud and dirt stain his beautiful white coat! When I groom him, the stains don't come out! How can I quickly remove the biggest stains just before I ride? I always hose off after I ride, and if he's really sweaty, that helps a little bit, but it seems like he needs a real bath in order to get them off! Any tips?


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh I see what you mean..
What about a rubber curry comb?
I don't have a grey horse so I wouldn't really know, sorry!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Cowboy Magic works well, as does Bath in a Bottle.

I have a gray, and he gets grass and poop stains all the time because he likes to lay down and nap.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

King- I've scrubbed at one stain with a rubber curry comb for twenty minutes, and while it did lighten up a bit, it didn't go away. lol. 

Speed Racer- Ah! Same with Jerry! I think when he sleeps at night he lays down. lol. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome. We gray owners have to stick together! :wink:

I swear, I NEVER wanted a gray and most specifically did not want a fleabitten gray! Now I have one. Bleh....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel for you! Claymore isn't a grey, but he has quite a lot of white on his body and he too is a poop sleeper. Best luck I've had is bathing about once every month or two in the summer with Quicksilver, (that's the only thing I've found that works REALLY well on getting the green stains out) and coating him really heavy with showsheen after while he is drying, then the yuck doesn't usually stick enough to stain his coat - makes riding bareback a chore though! And I can't bathe in the winter, too cold here and no hot water to the stables. I generally do best I can with sponge baths and hope people look the other way *lol*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I adore QuicSilver too, but it's kind of pricey and I only do it as an overall body shampoo when I'm taking Mr.ISleepInPoopAndLoveIt off the farm where he'll be seen by other people. 

Cowboy Magic is a great spot remover when you only need to do 1/4 of the horse, as compared to the whole body.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, I adore QuicSilver too, but it's kind of pricey and I only do it as an overall body shampoo when I'm taking Mr.ISleepInPoopAndLoveIt off the farm where he'll be seen by other people.
> 
> Cowboy Magic is a great spot remover when you only need to do 1/4 of the horse, as compared to the whole body.



It is pricey. I use it at full strength for spot cleaning, but I dilute it 50/50 for whole body wash. 

Another thing - you can usually pick up whitening dog shampoos cheaper, and they work well too - make sure you get professional strength though, and rinse really well. If you buy a gallon size, they most often come concentrated. About 30 bucks for a good quality brand by the gallon, but you can generally dilute it around 16:1 to as much as 32:1 - a gallon will last you a long time that way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, good tip, thanks!

I'm all about saving money where I can, and with a completely gray horse I _need_ a gallon of spot remover on hand at all times! :lol:


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I only do it as an overall body shampoo when I'm taking Mr.ISleepInPoopAndLoveIt off the farm where he'll be seen by other people.


Ha ha. That's totally me, too. I ignore the stains while we're working out at home (doesn't effect how she rides or learns!) but when we go out she gets a nice scrub down.


----------



## FloJBH (Jan 3, 2010)

just get some fairy lliquid/all greyshampoo and scrub as hard as you can!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That was the part I hated about owning a grey horse...especially since Stoeka always used to bite herself to relieve itches right after she's just had a roll or eaten her feed... 

What I did with marks was to take a wet sponge with normal horse shampoo and scrub that area with the stain, then I would rinse the sponge and wipe all the leftover soap off. It worked for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My mom has a grey horse. She is a light color and is flea bitten...FRECKLES!..haha...anyways she gets stains and so does my paint. What I did was get some shampoo...whitening would be best. Wash and use a rubber curry comb and gently scrub and rinse. You might have to repeat....my horse has this HORRIBLE urine stain and it was embarrassing. I washed her so much and well after I put her in the pasture her stain finally went away....they also have spot remover you can try and if you have a fly sheet or something that HELPS A LOT...I use one on my horse....she is notorious for getting filtttthy


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and as you probably know horses have sensitive skin some have more sensitive skin than others..that is why I mentioned to scrub gently..i also use a kitchen scrub brush..IT WORKS!


----------

